# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Me ardhjen e Islamit, te drejtat e gruas u rikthyen ne vendin e duhur...

## tulipanonero

Me ardhjen e Islamit, te drejtat e gruas u rikthyen ne vendin e duhur...‏

Ne Agim te Islamit

Simbas islamit burri dhe gruaja kanë të njëjtat të drejta për edukim dhe arsimim.

Në agim të Islamit ndryshoi krejtësisht perceptimi i të drejtave që gëzonte një grua, ai i dha zë asaj për të kërkuar atë çka ligjshmërisht i përkiste, në të njëjtën kohë i paisi me një liri të pa parë ndonjë herë.

Historia është plot me shëmbuj se si gratë trajtoheshin si qytetare të dorës së dytë, herë dhe si pronë private të cilës i mungonin madje edhe të drejtat themelore. Përgjat shekujve, në qytetërime si ai i Egjiptit, Romës dhe Greqisë së lashtë të cilat mund të numërohen si civilizimet më të zhvilluara të epokave të tyre, femrat vareshin për gjithçka nga vullneti i burrave të tyre. 

Filozofët antik grek besonin se femrat ishin të afta për emocjone të thella por kishin një mëndje të dobët dhe të kufizuar, për këtë arsye duhet që t’i mbronin prej vetes së tyre. Gratë ndaheshin në bashkëshorte dhe gra që mbaheshin vetëm për marëdhënie jasht martesore. Të parave u duhej të sillnin në jetë trashëgimtarët e bashkëshortit, ndërsa të dytat ishin thjesht mjet kënaqësie për meshkujt.

Në Romën e lashtë, mendohej se femrat ishin, për sa i përket inteligjencës, në një gradë pak më të lartë se ajo e fëmijëve. Nuk kishin të drejtën e trashëgimisë dhe as të drejtën e pronësisë. Bashkëshortja ishte pronë materjale e burrit të saj prej të cilës ai mund edhe të arrinte përfitime materjale. Baballarët apo bashkëshortët e tyre kishin të drejtë ti shisnin ato kujt të deshironin. Bashkeshortet trajtoheshin si objekte dhe u jepeshin në trashëgim djalit të madh (nëse ajo nuk ishte e ëma).

Në Egjiptin e lashtë të gjitha të mirat materiale të burrit, ndër të cilat numëroheshin edhe bashkëshortet e tij, varroseshin me të. Femra varrosej në mënyrë që burri të shoqërohej nga një qënjie delikate dhe e përhershme në botën e përtejme.

Në shkrimet e hinduve, një “ femër e mirë” përshkruhej si një qënie “ fjalet, trupi dhe mëndja e së cilës qëndronin në një gjëndje nënshtrimi”, me pak fjalë, në pozicjon të ulët dhe pa mundur të bëj asgjë. Një nga praktikat më të përhapura tek praktikantët Hindu ishte dhe praktika Sati, praktikë sipas së cilës femrat të cilave u vdes i shoqi duheshin të vdisnin edhe ato në turrën e drruve në të cilën trupi i tij do të digjej.

Teorikisht kjo praktikë duhet të kishte qënë vullnetare, por dëshmitë historike na tregojne qartë se këto femra detyroheshin me dhunë për t'u sakrifikuar në këtë mënyrë. Në 1987 u regjitstrua një sakrificë e detyruar Sati në rajonin indian të Rajasthan.

Në Britaninë e Madhe, e drejta për pronësi femrës nuk ju garantua gjer në vitet e fundit të shekullit XIX.Në disa vende arabe, akoma sot nuk iu është garantuar e drejta e votës gjinisë femërore. 

Profeti Muhamed (a.s) e quante lindjen e një femre si një bekim nga Zoti, dhe si një shenjë e përkujdesjes Hynore ndaj prindërve të të sapo lindurës. Profeti (a.s) ia puthte dorën vajzës se tij dhe quante atë si një dhuratë Hynore. Ai (a.s) thoshte se dashuria prindërore veçanërisht për sa i përket bijave, ishte një mjet për t'ju afruar Zotit.

Kur'ani i përshkruan vajzat si një bekim dhe si një simbol i amanetit të Zotit. Prindërit kanë për detyrë të kujdesen për këtë amanet që iu është dhënë, ndërsa lumturia e fëmijëve është përmëndur si një nga kushtet për të hyrë në Xhennet. Për më tepër, simbas Islamit, vështrimi në fytyrën e nënës konsiderohet si një nga mënyrat e pastrimeve prej gjynaheve. 

Duke pasur parasysh faktin që egzistojnë shumë diferenca midis femrës edhe mashkullit, Kur'ani na tregon se mëshira është i vetmi kriter i superjoritetit midis njëri-tjetrit, dhe jo gjinia.

Një nga ligjet e para që u paraqit në ndihmë të femrës në Islam ishte ndalesa e varrosjes së vajzave të gjalla, veprim ky që ishte e normës në shumë rajonë të arabisë para-Islamike.

Kjo praktikë u dënua si e jashtë ligjshme dhe imorale. Ligjet e reja ndalonin abuzimet ndaj femrave, të cilat gjer më atë kohë kishin qënë një karakteristikë e kulturës së më parshme.

E drejta për arsimim nuk është e njëjtë në shumë prej shoqërive aktuale, por simbas Islamit femrat dhe meshkujt kanë të njëjtën të drejtë për të qënë të arsimuar. E bija e Profetit (a.s) nën mbikqyrjen e babait të saj dhe të bashkëshortit të saj, jo vetëm që u kthye në një femër të ditur, por gjithashtu në një mësuese për femrat e tjera. Mësimet e saj studjohen edhe sot e kësaj dite nga eruditet e Islamit. 

Mendimi se ajo çka një grua posedon është prona e burrit të saj ka qënë e përbashkët ndër popujt që kanë përshkuar hishtorinë. Pronësia është një e drejtë që iu është mohuar femrës në shumë kultura. Pa dyshim që në Islam, femrat kanë të drejtën e posedimit të të mirave materjale ndërsa bashkëshortët e tyre nuk kanë asnjë të drejtë të ndërhynë në to. Hadixha ishte një ndër femrat më të pasura në gadishullin arabik kur Profeti (a.s) u martua me të. Si bashkëshorte e tij, ajo vullnetarisht ja vuri në dispozicjon atij të gjithë pasurinë e saj, për ta përdorur atë në mënyrë që të fuqizohej Islami.

Në Islam, një bashkëshort e ka për detyrë që ti krijoj kushte të përshtatshme për jetesë bashkëshortes së tij, të paktën të jenë të njëjta me kushtet që ajo kishte në shtëpinë e prindërve të saj. Simbas islamit, një femër nuk mund të detyrohet të punojë ne shtëpinë e bashkëshortiti të saj, madje mund edhe të kërkoi para në këmbim të shërbimeve që ajo realizon në të.

Gjithashtu në Isalm, gjëndet se femrat dhe meshkujt nuk kanë dallime për sa i përket të drejtës për të punuar. Femra duhet të çojë përpara aktivitete socjale dhe është e lirë të zgjedhë profesjonin e saj.

Natyrisht që në Islam, një femër ka plotësisht të drejtë të zgjedhë bashkëshortin e saj, ndërsa prindërit vetëm mund të japin këshilla për sa i përket zgjedhjes së tij, pra nuk mund ta detyrojnë atë në zgjedhje. Ligji Islam nuk bie aspak në dakord me martesat e detyruara.

Profeti (a.s) i pat anulluar martesat e kryera pa pëlqimin e femrës si dhe pa lejen e saj.

Islami na vë në dukje se ekziston nje marrëdhënie e ngushtë midis një burri dhe bashkëshortes së tij, marrëdhënie kjo, në të cilën që të dyja apalët janë të barabarta në vëmëndjen që njëri duhet ti kushtoi tjetrit, dhe kjo, pa dyshim që është një gjë e rëndësishme për forcimin e familjes. Pra kjo është mënyra për të zhvilluar një jetë të shëndetshme dhe më të mirë.

Njëra prej të drejtave fillestare që Islami i dha si mashkullit ashtu edhe femrës, është ajo e të dhënint të kontributit të barabartë në vendimarrjet me karakter socjal, siç mund të jetë në ketë rast e drejta e votës. Të gjithë inkurajohen të marin pjesë në këtë obligim socjal të rëndësishëm.

E vërteta rreth pikëpamjes se Isalmit për këto çështje, pa fatëkeqësisht që ka qënë keq interpretuar prej qeverive, korporatave individëve nga e gjithë bota. Kjo mund të jetë si pasojë e injorancës apo mungesës së të kuptuarit apo në rastin më të keq dhe negativ, kjo eshte bere me qellimin e vetëdijshëm për të fallsifikuar mësimet Islame. Për disa, injoranca është shëndërruar në armën më të mirë për kontrollin e masave, ndaj dhe mungesa e informacjoneve vjen në ndihmë të atyre që kërkojnë të pengojnë popullaritetin në rritje të fesë.

Burimi:webislam.com

Nga spanjishtja: Vajada Keçi Manjani

----------


## Milkway

Ne cilin vend musliman zbatohen qeto te drejta qe i permende ??

----------


## tulipanonero

Nuk e kuptoj,o beni sikur nuk i kuptoni postimet ose nuk i kuptoni me verte.
Pyetje?
Ne afganistan,ligji sheriatit islam eshte?
JO.
Atehere pse sillni postime qe politikanet ne afaganistan paskan bere ket edhe ate ligj?????
Fakti qe keto vende shpikin ligje sipas qejfit te tyre nuk i ben qe ato ligje ti perkasin fese islame.

 Pra, un  nuk thash qe ne kete ose ate vend  praktikohen keto te drejta.
Po flitet per te drejtat  e gruas ne islam.
Keshtu qe evitoni pyetjet :ne cilin vend praktikohen keto,kur dihet qe ne ato vende nuk zbatohet sheriati(ligji) islam

Nuk po flitet per vendet qe praktikojne keto,por per te drejtat qe fitoje gruaja me ardhjen e islamit ne ate kohe.

----------


## INFINITY©

Me fal po me te vertet nuk di te hapesh syte dhe te lexosh apo se nuk te leverdis? Ca te drejta te femres u rikthyen ne vend me ardhjen e islamit se na hutove tani? 

Boll erdhet dhe na beni engjejt dhe se ca duhet te jete, po plasi syte aty dhe lexo se cfare po ndodh vertet ne bote.

----------


## tulipanonero

Neper bote ndodh dhe qe nje prift te perdhunoje femije e vatikani te fshehi kete gje....
Ndodh dhe qe nje ateist te vrasi gruan per xhelozi o ku di un......
Ndosh dhe ajo qe the ti qe ne afganistan,"vend musliman" te behen ligje te tilla absurde....
Ndosh qe dhe te behen vrasje ne emer te Allahut dhe qellimi mund te jete tjeter nga ai qe thuhet.....
Ne bote po ndodhin shume gjera e dashur..........

Bera  nje postim per ti treguar atij qe nuk ka njohuri mbi islamin te krijoje nje ide se kush eshte islami dhe se cfare praktikon,pastaj se shume njerez sot po e zbatojne sipas qejfit te tyre eshte gje tjeter.

----------


## Dritë

Islami eshte i perkryer por muslimanet s'jane te tille! 
Ju mos e gjykoni islamin simbas muslimaneve sepse nuk shkruan askund qe Afganistanit dhe ligjeve te tyre iu eshte dhene e drejta ta perfaqesojne Islamin ne bote, e as kane te drejte burrat te cilet shtremberojne fene per ta shtyp gruan te thone se Islami ia ka dhene kete te drejte etj

Une mund te shkruaj gjate e gjate persa i perket gjendjes se gruas muslimane ne vendet me popullsi muslimane. Sikur njerzit te i permbaheshin islamit, gjendja e saj nuk do te ishte katandis ne kete nivel siq i dhate ju shembujt me siper. 

Tulipan, All-llahu te shperblefte per shkrimin! Mos u lodh te ju pergjegjesh gjithve  sepse shumicat vetem titullin e lexojne e pastaj fillozofojne ketu, te tjeret thjeshte futen per sherr ti prishin temat duke bere ca krahasime qesharake. 

Selam aleikum

p.s.: edhe feja krishtere nuk gjykohet simbas veprave qe bejne te krishteret por simbas mesimeve qe predikon ajo.

----------


## tulipanonero

> Pershendetje tulipanonero!
> Dy pyetje kisha per juve personalisht, ne lidhje me temen.
> E lexova artikullin para nje muaj e gjysem afersisht. Po kaloj ne ato, qe me gjithe mend nuk po i ftilloj dot me aq sa me ka dhene zoti!
> Pyetja e pare:
> Ne nje kohe qe keto te drejta per gruan jane te shenjtezuara edhe ne* Librin e Shenjte* tuajin, atehere pse jane akoma skllave grate nga 14 e siper ne vendet qe predikojne islamin?
> ( Nese nuk pranon kete fact nuk eshte nevoja te pergjigjesh)
> Pyetja e dyte:
> Ke qene ndonjehere ne ato vende, qofte edhe per pak dite te kuptosh se sa jete te zeze bejne burra e gra bashke edhe pse kane miliona disa ?
> Allahi te shperblefte per pergjigjen !
> ...


Pergjigjen time pyetjeve te juaja e ke me lart.
Allahu te shperblefte moter Drita ,se me te vertete ketu as nuk lexohet se cfare shkruan tjetri po filozofon secili per qejf te tij.

Un them solla nje postim per ti treguar atij qe nuk ka njohuri mbi islamin te krijoje nje ide se kush eshte islami dhe se cfare praktikon
Ketu prap sjellin shembuj se cfare behen nga ky ose ai person ose grup njerezish,

Nqs ju shihni nje person qe ben nje veprim te caktuar ne emer te Allahut,ku ky veprim mund te mos kete fare baze islame,ju komentoni se islami i ben njerzit te bej ato veprime.
Pa u informuar fare nqs ato veprime kane baze ne islam apo jo.

Gjithsesi kjo i shkon per shtat nefsit tuaj,keshtu qe besoni c'te doni e  ne qafe pasni veten

Se Allahut as nuk i ulen vlerat as nuk i ngrihen nqs ju besoni ose jo

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

_Es-Selamu Alejkum_

_E nderuar motër tulipanonero All-llahu Az-Ze we Xhel të shpërbleftë me të mirat e kësaj bote dhe botës tjetër për këto shkrime që i solle këtu.

Çdo femër (muslimane) është ngritur me çdo vyrtytë nga ardhja e të Dërguarit tonë të nderuar- Muhammedit s.a.v.s. Dhe ne të gjitha e dim Hadiithin që na transmeton Abdull-llah ibn Amr ibn el-'As r.a. se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Ka shpëtuar ai që është bërë musliman, ka furnizim (vetëm) aq sa i nevojitet dhe e ka bërë All-llahu Tebereke we Te'ala të kënaqur me atë që i ka dhënë. Këtë Hadiith e ke edhe nga Muslimi.

Hadiithi tjetër që e transmeton Abdull-llah ibn Amr ibn el-'As r.a. se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Kjo botë është dëfrim kurse dëfrimi më i mirë i saj është gruaja e ndershme. Edhe këtë Hadiith e ke nga Muslimi.

Pasuria e kësaj bote është Gruaja e drejtë dhe e ndershme. Prandaj me këtë kuptojm se gruaja në Islam është e shenjët dhe për këtë All-llahu Xhel-le Shanehu e ka ngritur femrën (gruan) në Islam aq shumë.

Islami femrën (muslimane) e ka larguar nga errësira dhe e ka ndriquar me dritën më të ndriçuar dhe me veçuri të tjera nga më të ndyshme si dituria, morali, dashuria etj...

Të këshilloj tulipanonero që ti referoheni shkrimit të motrës Dritë sepse çdo gjë është në rregull, për të rregulltit !_
_E juaja - Xhenneta Morina_

----------


## tulipanonero

Aminnn
Gjithashtu dhe juve moter.

P.S jam motra juaj ne islam jo vella

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

> Aminnn
> Gjithashtu dhe juve moter.
> 
> P.S jam motra juaj ne islam jo vella


_Aamiin... Ma bën hallall sepse u bazova pak a shumë në Username (isha gabim), tani e ndyshova postimin e nderuar motër dhe All-llahu Subhanehu we Te'ala të ndihmoftë dhe të shpërbleftë me Xhennetul-Firdeus._

----------


## Milkway

Nese flasim vetem qka shkruhet kjo nuk eshte asgje , sepse mundet me pas me miliona libra por nese nuk zbatohen kjo i bjen 0 . 

Edhe pse e di qe me Kur'an jane barazuar femra dhe mashkulli ne boten islame , nje gje e tille nuk eshte e aplikueshme , le te dalin me qindra libra te autorve te ndryshem qe perkrahin te drejtat e grave por nje gje e till ne asnje shtet musliman nuk eshte duke u aplikuar . 

Me IQ qe kan shumica e muslimanve nuk ja arrijne te mendojn edhe te logjikojne ate qka thuhet ne Kur'an .

Ne si musliman e dijme qfar jane te drejtat edhe me e arsyeshme kish me qene qe te hapet tema se sa respektohen keto te drejta ne boten islame ?

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

_Es-Selamu Alejkum_

_Vëlla i nderuar xhamia shpresoj të jeni mirë inshaAll-llah.
Duket që e keni keqkuptuar këtë temë të hapur nga motra e nderuar tulipanonero_

KA THËNË:



> Un them solla nje postim per ti treguar atij qe nuk ka njohuri mbi islamin te krijoje nje ide se kush eshte islami dhe se cfare praktikon
> Ketu prap sjellin shembuj se cfare behen nga ky ose ai person ose grup njerezish...


_Mesiguri i nderuar vëlla xhamia kësaj si keni vën re ! ose ndoshta se keni parë ?_




> Nese flasim vetem qka shkruhet kjo nuk eshte asgje , sepse mundet me pas me miliona libra por nese nuk zbatohen kjo i bjen 0 . ?


_Ta siguroj unë (me argmente - Ajete dhe Hadiithe nëse do) që me ardhjen e Islamit, te drejtat e gruas u rikthyen ne vendin e duhur jo vetëm me shkrime por edhe me vepër. Kjo është një gjë që ka ndodhur (kur lulëzonte Islami) dhe nuk është vetëm e shkruar por ka qenë dhe do të mbetet edhe në vepra... Unë njoh shumë familje muslimane që janë të përpikta në barazin që ju ka dhënë All-llahu xh.sh.

Unë këtë temë e shoh jo si diçka tjetër pos si një informacion se çfar trajtimi ju ka ofruar Islami femrave të asaj kohe që ishin në errësir dhe udhëzim për ne.

Shpresoj të jam e qartë sadopak, me shpres që më ke kuptuar inshaAll-llah._

_E juaja - Xhenneta Morina_

----------


## tulipanonero

> Nese flasim vetem qka shkruhet kjo nuk eshte asgje , sepse mundet me pas me miliona libra por nese nuk zbatohen kjo i bjen 0 . 
> 
> Edhe pse e di qe me Kur'an jane barazuar femra dhe mashkulli ne boten islame , nje gje e tille nuk eshte e aplikueshme , le te dalin me qindra libra te autorve te ndryshem qe perkrahin te drejtat e grave por nje gje e till ne asnje shtet musliman nuk eshte duke u aplikuar . 
> 
> Me IQ qe kan shumica e muslimanve nuk ja arrijne te mendojn edhe te logjikojne ate qka thuhet ne Kur'an .
> 
> Ne si musliman e dijme qfar jane te drejtat edhe me e arsyeshme kish me qene qe te hapet tema se sa respektohen keto te drejta ne boten islame ?



Vella ti po don te merremi me llafe boshe.... se si i zbaton njeri vend rregullat islame dhe se si tjetri.........te jesh i sigurt qe nqs hapet tema sa respektohen keto te drejta ne vendet islame,eshte njelloj sikur te thuash hajde flasim se sa e zbaton cdo mysliman ne toke fjalen e Allahut........

Ne fillim njeriu njeh fene dhe me ndihmen e Allahut perpiqet ta zbatoje ai vet i pari  pastaj dhe ti therrasi te tjeret ne fene e paster te Allahut,duke i bere te ditur se ne cfare realisht islami konsiston.
Kjo arrihet duke lexuar per fene dhe jo duke pare njerzit rrotull teje

Pse nuk zbatohet islami kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter

E jo hajde flsim sa njerez e zbatojne fene,ku do na cojne statistikat?

----------


## Milkway

> _Es-Selamu Alejkum_
> 
> _Vëlla i nderuar xhamia shpresoj të jeni mirë inshaAll-llah.
> Duket që e keni keqkuptuar këtë temë të hapur nga motra e nderuar tulipanonero_
> 
> KA THËNË:
> 
> 
> _Mesiguri i nderuar vëlla xhamia kësaj si keni vën re ! ose ndoshta se keni parë ?_
> ...


Flm Xheneta sepse e kam lexuar prej fillimi temen por me paska ikur kjo pjese.

Une nuk kam nevoje per keto gjera sepse i di shume mire , nga ana tjeter nese dikujte mundohesh ti tregosh qfare eshte islami duhet me pas nje pike reference , nje gje te till per respektimin e te drejtave te grave nuk e kem  :i ngrysur:  . 

Une po e  kuptoj qellimin e temes edhe me vjen mire per nje hap te tille por ne po flasim ne nje rrethe ku gjerat dihen edhe ti flet une te them flm , por une keto gjera i di , kjo duhet te behet ne nje vend tjeter ku mundet gjith secili te lexoj edhe te shkruaj mendimin e vet , pa marr parasysh qfare e ka. 

Me respekt Kushtrimi

----------


## Milkway

> Vella ti po don te merremi me llafe boshe.... se si i zbaton njeri vend rregullat islame dhe se si tjetri.........te jesh i sigurt qe nqs hapet tema sa respektohen keto te drejta ne vendet islame,eshte njelloj sikur te thuash hajde flasim se sa e zbaton cdo mysliman ne toke fjalen e Allahut........
> 
> Ne fillim njeriu njeh fene dhe me ndihmen e Allahut perpiqet ta zbatoje ai vet i pari  pastaj dhe ti therrasi te tjeret ne fene e paster te Allahut,duke i bere te ditur se ne cfare realisht islami konsiston.
> Kjo arrihet duke lexuar per fene dhe jo duke pare njerzit rrotull teje
> 
> Pse nuk zbatohet islami kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter
> 
> E jo hajde flsim sa njerez e zbatojne fene,ku do na cojne statistikat?


Islami sa di une eshte i bazuar ne vepra e jo ne fjale , une mundem te flas gjithe diten se i respektoj femrat e nga ana tjeter veprat e mija flasin diqka tjeter.

----------


## Dritë

> Flm Xheneta sepse e kam lexuar prej fillimi temen por me paska ikur kjo pjese.
> 
> Une nuk kam nevoje per keto gjera sepse i di shume mire , nga ana tjeter nese dikujte mundohesh ti tregosh qfare eshte islami duhet me pas nje pike reference , nje gje te till per respektimin e te drejtave te grave nuk e kem  . 
> 
> Une po e  kuptoj qellimin e temes edhe me vjen mire per nje hap te tille por ne po flasim ne nje rrethe ku gjerat dihen edhe ti flet une te them flm , por une keto gjera i di , kjo duhet te behet ne nje vend tjeter ku mundet gjith secili te lexoj edhe te shkruaj mendimin e vet , pa marr parasysh qfare e ka. 
> 
> Me respekt Kushtrimi




Selam aleikum Kushtrim

Nuk e kuptoj se si ka mundesi te bejsh gabime te tilla. Muslimani pike reference e ka Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin! 
E se nuk ju permbahet atyre, per ate do te pergjegjet Diten e Llogarise. 
Shembulli me i mire per ju meshkujt eshte ai i cili u dergua si meshire per gjithe krijesat. (shko lexoe Kur'anin: 21:107!)



Ma shuaj kurreshtjen dhe me thuaj te lutem, ti kend e ke pike reference?!  :ngerdheshje: 


Selam aleikum

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Selam aleikum Kushtrim
> 
> Nuk e kuptoj se si ka mundesi te bejsh gabime te tilla. Muslimani pike reference e ka Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin! 
> E se nuk ju permbahet atyre, per ate do te pergjegjet Diten e Llogarise. 
> Shembulli me i mire per ju meshkujt eshte ai i cili u dergua si meshire per gjithe krijesat. (shko lexoe Kur'anin: 21:107!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma shuaj kurreshtjen dhe me thuaj te lutem, ti kend e ke pike reference?! 
> ...


Eh nese i referohesh postimeve te Xhamis, do ta shohesh se si ai deshiron te duket nje "musliman modern" dhe ne sy te anti-islamisteve te duket, sikurse me i emancipuar dhe i moderuar, gjithashtu sa me shum qe i kundershton vllezrit e tij Musliman per qeshtjet e Islamit, kete e ben per tu duk modern, ndersa te gjith ne tjeret jemi "extremist". 
Une dua t'i them vetem nje gje ketij, se le ta harroje termin Musliman i moderuar, se nuk ka ka Musliman te moderuara, ka vetem Musliman te devotshem, rob te Allahut Xh.Sh. dhe ka Musliman mekatar qe nuk i zbaton urdherat e Allahut, e fal nje Xhuma dhe i jep shum perparsi epsheve duke aludu se Islami keshtu eshte "modern", ndersa ai qe privohet nga epshet e tij per hir te Allahut ai qenka extremis ose i paguari nga arabet, ne jemi deshmitar qe per vajzat e mbuluar me hixhap po flitet se ato po paguhen prej arabeve, ndersa per ato motra tona te shkreta, qe po bejn zina me zyrtar perendimor, te unimukut dhe eulexit, ato jan te emancipuara dhe po hyn ne europ.

Allahu i udhezoft te gjith vllezrit dhe motrat muslimane.

----------


## Milkway

> Selam aleikum Kushtrim
> 
> Nuk e kuptoj se si ka mundesi te bejsh gabime te tilla. Muslimani pike reference e ka Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin! 
> E se nuk ju permbahet atyre, per ate do te pergjegjet Diten e Llogarise. 
> Shembulli me i mire per ju meshkujt eshte ai i cili u dergua si meshire per gjithe krijesat. (shko lexoe Kur'anin: 21:107!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma shuaj kurreshtjen dhe me thuaj te lutem, ti kend e ke pike reference?! 
> ...



Aleikum selam Drita 

Ti nuk e paske kuptu postimin tim , pike se pari kur kam thene pike reference kam supozuar ne ndonje shtet sepse fjala ke per respektimin e te drejtave te grave nga muslimanet , ky ke nje debat ne mes meje edhe Xhenetes , lexoje pakez me nalt edhe me siguri mundesh me pa kuptimin e shkrimit tim. 

Per te shuar kureshtjen tende une kam dy pika te references ne besimin tim : 

1 Eshte Kur'ani i madherishem 
2 Eshte shkenca 

Selam aleiku

----------


## Milkway

> Eh nese i referohesh postimeve te Xhamis, do ta shohesh se si ai deshiron te duket nje "musliman modern" dhe ne sy te anti-islamisteve te duket, sikurse me i emancipuar dhe i moderuar, gjithashtu sa me shum qe i kundershton vllezrit e tij Musliman per qeshtjet e Islamit, kete e ben per tu duk modern, ndersa te gjith ne tjeret jemi "extremist". 
> Une dua t'i them vetem nje gje ketij, se le ta harroje termin Musliman i moderuar, se nuk ka ka Musliman te moderuara, ka vetem Musliman te devotshem, rob te Allahut Xh.Sh. dhe ka Musliman mekatar qe nuk i zbaton urdherat e Allahut, e fal nje Xhuma dhe i jep shum perparsi epsheve duke aludu se Islami keshtu eshte "modern", ndersa ai qe privohet nga epshet e tij per hir te Allahut ai qenka extremis ose i paguari nga arabet, ne jemi deshmitar qe per vajzat e mbuluar me hixhap po flitet se ato po paguhen prej arabeve, ndersa per ato motra tona te shkreta, qe po bejn zina me zyrtar perendimor, te unimukut dhe eulexit, ato jan te emancipuara dhe po hyn ne europ.
> 
> Allahu i udhezoft te gjith vllezrit dhe motrat muslimane.


Altruist te kam thene edhe me perpara po te them edhe tasht , nuk me intereson absolutisht qka mendon nje ateist , i krishter apo nje musliman per mu. Une kam besimin tim qe e di qe dallon prej te gjithve edhe ky eshte problemi qe me keqkuptoni .

Sa per keto vajzat e mlume edhe keta djem mjekrosha ta jap besen qe kurr skom than qe jan te paguar por keta e kan nje BOSS qe i din te gjitha per keta e qe merr para .

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

_Es-Selamu Alejkum_




> Une nuk kam nevoje per keto gjera sepse i di shume mire.....


_Si ske nvojë ore vëlla i nderuar xhamia të din më shumë rreth këtyre çështjeve që kanë të bëjn me Islamin.

Bazuar në këtë se çfar ke thënë, unë do ta merr një shembull që ta kuptosh më mirë këtë fjalë tuajen inshaAll-llah.

Ti mesiguri e fal namazin El-lhamdulil-lah,
Je i udhëzuar në Islam El-lhamdulil-lah,

Por mos harro se ti në çdo namaz kërkon udhëzimin e Tij (edhe pse je i udhëzuar në Islam) ! Kur je duke u falur në namaz i ngritur në këmb dhe je duke e kënduar suren Fatiha (sure obligative e namazit), aty ti thua çdo ditë, në çdo namaz, në çdo rekat (në farze dhe sunnete):

Ihdinas-Sirat'Al Mustekim që don të thotë në gjuhën shqipe: Udhëzona (përforcona) në rrugën e drejtë! I nderuar vëlla xhamia, atëherë pse ti kërkon udhëzim nga All-llahu Subhanehu we Te'ala për çdo ditë në çdo namaz kur All-llahu Xhel-le Shanehu të ka udhëzuar në fen e vërtetë dhe të ka bërë nga pjestarët e dinit (fes Islame).

Përgjigjeja është se ke nevoj për udhëzim të Zotit çdo moment sepse Imani (besimi) herë rritet e herë ulet ka thënë Muhammedi s.a.v.s (varsishtë nga mëkatet që i bëjm). Andaj duke marr këtë shembull mundesh ta kuptosh se çdo gjë që ka të bëj me Islamin (edhe nëse e dim) nuk duhet asesi të themi që dim ate apo këte dhe skam nevoj për të. Çdo gjë që ka të bëj me dinin (fen) e All-llahut Tebereke we Te'ala, muslimanët kanë nevoj për të (ti the edhe më lartë se nuk mjafton vetëm me ditë apo të jetë e shkruar por duhet të jetë edhe në veprat tona) andaj të këshilloj si një vëlla timin në Islam që çdo gjë që e din, përmbaju e nëse vërtetë nuk mundesh ti përmbahesh atëherë referoju këti Hadiithi që e transmeton Ebu Hurejra r.a. se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Kush i beson All-llahut dhe Ditës së mbramë, le të flasë mirë ose le të heshtë. Hadiithi i nderuar vëlla xhamia është Muttefekun Alejhi dhe nuk diskutohet përveç që duhet zbatuar (për hirë të All-llahut xh.sh.).

Mos harro se feja Islame është këshillë prandaj Muhammedi s.a.v.s ka thënë: Ed-Dinun Nesiha që don të thotë në gjuhën shqipe: feja është këshillë. Të mbetet ty ti pranosh inshaAll-llah këto argumente jo vetëm me fjalë por edhe me vepër._





> nga ana tjeter nese dikujte mundohesh ti tregosh qfare eshte islami duhet me pas nje pike reference , nje gje te till per respektimin e te drejtave te grave nuk e kem


_Përgjigjen e ke edhe më lartë, ja edhe një herë po ta postoj sepse mesiguri se keni parë !_



> Unë njoh shumë familje muslimane që janë të përpikta në barazin që ju ka dhënë All-llahu xh.sh.


_KENI THËNË:_



> Une po e kuptoj qellimin e temes edhe me vjen mire per nje hap te tille por ne po flasim ne nje rrethe ku gjerat dihen edhe ti flet une te them flm , por une keto gjera i di , kjo duhet te behet ne nje vend tjeter ku mundet gjith secili te lexoj edhe te shkruaj mendimin e vet , pa marr parasysh qfare e ka.


_Të shpresojm që e keni kuptuar tani inshaAll-llah,
El-lhamdulil-lah, inshaAll-llah i din por të këshilloj si vëlla timin në Islam që ke nevoj ende për të ditur më shumë, ashtu si kemi dhe ne të tjerat nevoj të dim sa më shumë. Kur vëllezërit dhe motrat tuja në Islam të këshillojn të gjithë-a, është farz (obligative) ta ri-shikosh vetvetën sepse këta dhe këto janë që ta dëshirojn të mirën më së shumti nga gjithë njerzimi pasi që i ke dhe të kemi vëlla në Islam me dashje dhe padashje tonën dhe tuajen por nga caktimi i All-llahut xh.sh.) të lutem ke kujdesë dhe mos u veço, por bëhu si të tjerët (musliman).

Ndërsa tema është në vend të duhur e postuar (te komuniteti Musliman) dhe nëse postohet kjo temë me një nënforum tjetër, ti je dëshmitar i asaj çfar po ndodh me temat e tjera që janë hapur jashta këti komuniteti që ne përfaqsojm... besoj që e ke kuptuar se vetëm sharje do të ketë, ofendime, trillime, paragjykime etj... dhe mendoj se duhet të distancohemi nga ai vend ku janë të përfaqsuar të tillët dhe të tillat._





> Islami sa di une eshte i bazuar ne vepra e jo ne fjale


_E ke gabim !
Islami fillimishtë e ka:
1. Njetin (me zemër)
2. Fjalën (shqiptimin)
3. Veprën (veprimtarin)

Argumente për këtë i ke të gjitha gjërat që kanë të bëjn me fen Islame.
P.sh.
Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër pos All-llahut, dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij. Nëse njërën nga keto tri bazat e len, nuk plotsohet dëshmia ashtu si nevoitet në Islam.

Nëse ke dyshime në këtë që po ta themë, lere ate dhe referoju Hadiithit që e transmeton Ebu Hurejra Abdurrahman ibn Sahr r.a. se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Vërtet All-llahu nuk shikon në trupat tuaj as në fizionomitë tuaja, por shikon në zemrat tuaja. Pra njeti ka shumë rëndësi të madhe dhe ky Hadiith është nga Muslimi (nuk nevouetet diskutime këtu kur ka argumente nga Islami - Sahih në Buhari & Muslim)._





> Per te shuar kureshtjen tende une kam dy pika te references ne besimin tim : 
> 1 Eshte Kur'ani i madherishem 
> 2 Eshte shkenca


_InshaAll-llah e ke harruar të thuash edhe Sunnetin e Resulull-llahut s.a.v.s
Nëse i referohesh vetëm Kur'anit dhe shkencës W-All-llahi ka thënë Resulull-llahu s.a.v.s se do të jenë të tillët në humbje. Argumenti origjinal është në hutben e lamtumirës në Arafat kur ju drejtua të gjithë muslimanve me këto fjalë:

O ju njerëz ! Dëgjoni çka do t'ju them, sepse nuk e di se a do t'ju takoj juve në këtë vënd pas këtij viti.
Pas ca fjalëve tha këtë: Ruani, respektoni dhe nderoni vlerën e përsonalitetit njerëzor.
Pas ca fjalëve e tha edhe këtë: O ju njerëz ! Dëgjoni çka po ju them dhe mbani mënd mirë. Unë po ua lë Librin e Allahut - Kur'anin... Pas vetës e keni tërë jetën time, fjalët dhe veprat e mia. Gjithçka që kam folur, punuar jam përpjekur që ato të jenë në përputhshmëri të plotë me urdhërat e Allahut._ _Ju me të vërtetë nuk do të lajthitni përderisa t'i përmbaheni Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit tim._

_Muslimani ka dy referenca që duhet ndjekur që njëra me tjetrën nuk ndahen kurr dhe ato janë: Kur'ani dhe Sunneti.
Shkenca është pjesë përbërse e Kur'anit, ndërsa Kur'ani nuk është pjesë përbërse e shkencës pasi që shkenca është nxjerr nga Kur'ani Kerim dhe asesi Kur'ani nuk është nxjerr nga shkenca me ca kufi të vogël.

Nuk ka nevoj muslimani për gjëra të tjera përveç Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit të Resulull-llahut s.a.v.s pasi që në këtë hutbe lamtumirëse u shpallë dhe Ajeti i fundit i Kur'anit në suren El-Maide, Ajeti i 3 në këtë mënyrë: "Sot juve ua kam përkryer fenë tuaj, dhe begatinë time ndaj jush e kam plotësuar, dhe jam i kënaqur që Islami të jetë fe e juaj". Shpresoj të më keni kuptuar vëlla i nderuar xhamia !_





> Altruist te kam thene edhe me perpara po te them edhe tasht , nuk me intereson absolutisht qka mendon nje ateist , i krishter apo nje musliman per mu.


_Ashtu duhet, muslimani absolutisht nuk duhet të brengoset për mendimet që kanë Ateistët apo të Krishterët sepse argument për këtë e kemi suren El-Kafirun që përmban gjithsej gjashtë Ajete.

Ajeti 1. Thuaj: "O ju jobesimtarë! Ajeti 2. Unë nuk adhuroj atë që ju e adhuroni! Ajeti 3. As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që unë e adhuroj! Ajeti 4. Dhe unë kurrë nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që ju adhuroni! Ajeti 5. Por edhe ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që unë e adhuroj! Ajeti 6. Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (që i përmbahem)!

Por mos harro edhe diçka që kjo sure vlen vetëm për ata që kanë zgjedhur fe tjetër, pos Islamit. altruisti_ek84 është vëlla musliman i yti dhe i imi dhe i çdo muslimane andaj duhet menduar shumë kur të drejtohet dikush nga muslimanet, duhet vlersuar shumë mendimet dhe këshillat që ti bëjn muslimanët (vëllezërit dhe motrat tuaja në Islam)._





> Une kam besimin tim qe e di qe dallon prej te gjithve edhe ky eshte problemi qe me keqkuptoni.


_Na sçaro pak këtë besim tëndin që dallon nga të gjithë ?
Unë besoj All-llahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij s.a.v.s me të gjitha ato që na kanë urdhëruar, treguar etj... Me një fjalë jam pasuese e të parëve tanë (Selefus-Salih - Kur'anin dhe Sunnetin) po ti që dallon nga të gjithë-a ?_





> Sa per keto vajzat e mlume edhe keta djem mjekrosha ta jap besen qe kurr skom than qe jan te paguar por keta e kan nje BOSS qe i din te gjitha per keta e qe merr para.


_Ke frikë All-llahun Subhanehu we Te'ala për këtë çfar thua, deri më sot ende nuk ka asnjë BOSS dhe asnjë vajzë që është mbuluar për një gjë të till. Është bindja shpirtrore dhe urdhëresa që është nga All-llahu xh.sh. në Kur'an ku urdhëron që femra muslimane të mbulohet e aq më pakë të jenë të manipuluar nga mjekrra vëllezërit tanë musliman që është pasim ndaj Muhammedit s.a.v.s. Mesiguri të kujtohet Hadiithi që e transmeton Ibnu Umeri r.a. se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Mustaqet shkurtoni, kurse mjekrën lëshone! Ky Hadiith është Muttefekun Alejhi dhe nuk duhet ta diskutojm përveçse ta pasoni e më lere ta refuzoni (dilni nga Islami). Nëse ti nuk e ke mjekrën sipas Sunnetit të Resulull-llahut s.a.v.s si ka urdhëruar, All-llahu e di çfar do të bëj me ty (unë nuk e di dhe ti se di deri në ditën e gjykimit), është qështje në mes teje dhe All-llahut kjo pasi ka urdhëres në këtë nga Muhammedi s.a.v.s dhe ai urdhëresat si ka bërë pa pëlqimin e All-llahut Subhanehu we Te'ala.

Nëse vërtetë këmbngul se ka BOSS etj... o i nderuar vëlla xhamia të lutem lexoje me kujdesë këtë Hadiith që e transmeton Ibni Umeri r.a. se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Muslimani është vëlla i muslimanit: nuk i bën atij padrejtësi e as nuk e lë në baltë. Ai që e mbulon një musliman (e nuk ia zbulon të metat ose fshehtësitë) All-llahu do ta mbulojë atë Ditën e Kijametit. E ti vëlla i nderuar nëse ju zbulon të metat ndonjërit, atëherë do të zbulohen edhe ty në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe ke kujdesë, Hadiithi paraprak është Muttefekun Alejhi dhe ska diskutim këtu.

E lus All-llahun Xhel-le Shanehu që mos të kem hy në hak ty xhamia me këtë postim, e pash si shumë të nevojshme të këshilloj me Ajete dhe Hadiithe dhe nëse dikund mendon që të kam bë padrejtësi, W-All-llahi ta dua të mirën, dua të të sho edhe ty në Xhennet, nuk dua të të sho të veçant nga të gjithë të tjerët Musliman, dhe inshaAll-llah kam arrit që All-llahu Tebereke we Te'ala të jetë i kënaqur me mua._

_E juaja - Xhenneta Morina_

----------

